# Pack Goat Prospect ???



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Laying in bed late last night after my cardio appointment where the doc told me I'm going to need to start taking my heart condition seriously, and up half the night treating one of my horses for colic.... It came to me I'm no spring chicken and my three wonderful Alpine Kids are a long way from carrying a pack.

An even later in the night search for an older pack goat prospect found this 2 year old never bred LaMancha doe....

[attachment=0:vw4eizhz]2 yo LaMancha Doe PSC8.jpg[/attachment:vw4eizhz]

Any thoughts on her possible suitability as a pack goat? Photo looks pretty rump high but could just be the photo. I'm going to go look at her.

I appreciate any words of wisdom?

Thanks!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmmm...... just learned she came from a pack goat breeder! 

Her price is a little higher than I'm hoping to spend though. :?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

She looks sturdy and has good upright pasterns. Legs arent too short, not quite as long as I'd like but OK. Back looks good and short.

How much does she weigh? That will determine how much she can carry and whether she'll be useful to you.''A few hundred dollars for a goat that will work right away is not a big deal. You'll have way more than that in feed into your little ones before they work.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks SGM!

I spoke with her breeder yesterday and learned she is a Lamancha, Saanen, Alpine cross.

He has several wethers 1 to 4 years old ready or started packing so I'll likely get one of those instead. It's a drive but less money and they have been worked with for packing or are experienced at packing.

The 4 year olds have scurs. The others no horns. After reading some thoughts yesterday from those that wished they'd started with hornless goats I'm considering switching now before I get to the point of no return! I do hope to have my grandkids along on hikes from time to time.


----------

